# med math



## medic 4-2 (Sep 3, 2005)

you got any tips on med math. my study group for my medic class is havein trouble with it. can anyone help


----------



## emtbass (Sep 3, 2005)

Do yall use the Epi/Iso and the Dopamine clocks?  My class has had alot of problems with this was well, but we had 8 different medics explain it to us, and everyone finally figured it out from one of the medics.  

Our instructor said that he has to get 3-10 different medics to explain it every year before all the student catch on.


----------



## Jon (Sep 4, 2005)

I've always been good with math, so figuring out Drip rates and concentrations isn't a big deal for me, I just need a pen and a scrap of paper, and I'm ready in a minute.

As For Lidocane (and other) "Clocks" - these are crutches that usually work rather well, but be DAMN sure you have the right concentration... "I used the Dopamine clock to give him 800mcg an hour" when you were dealing with "high test" dopamine.... instead you gave him 1600mcg an hour, for 2 hours, and his pressure hit 290 and he had a massive stroke....
 :huh:    Dosen't really work on the wittness stand.


Also, always double check you math, and preferably, have your partner check, too... Even a basic, if they've done transport for ages... can be very good at drug math.

Finally.... use a palm pilot or similar, with a "dripcalc" or similar program

Jon


----------



## emtbass (Sep 5, 2005)

In my class we are required to learn the clocks because the instructor says that you just dont have enough time to get pencil and paper out and figure out the drip rate.

But... hey whatever works.  Just save their life


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 5, 2005)

Here is an excellant web site for Paramedic students, written by a Paramedic for math for meds...

http://gaems.net/download/drugcalc.pdf

Be safe,
Ridryder 911


----------



## rescuejew (Sep 6, 2005)

We discussed Dopamine in an earlier forum and how to calculate is easily.  I'm way too stupid to figure out how to repost that...anyone want to help me out???  We had some good discussion on it..


----------



## CaptainPanic (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for bringing this up, even though Im not in ALS courses as of yet, I could always use help on the math portion of med school. I struggled through algebra even with a private tutor, but I passed thank god.

Looks like I will have to take it again as my College credit for algebra likely wont transfer.  :blink:  h34r: 

-Cap'nPanic


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuejew_@Sep 6 2005, 07:17 AM
> * We discussed Dopamine in an earlier forum and how to calculate is easily. I'm way too stupid to figure out how to repost that...anyone want to help me out??? We had some good discussion on it.. *


Which one of these are you talking about?

Drip Rate
Dopamine and You


----------

